# Does anybody else have problems with...



## Anonymous1 (May 10, 2004)

Eating past like 7 or before school in the morning? it only makes it 10 times worse for me, any problems with orange juice either? please reply!


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Orange juice is acidic..and sometimes can make IBS worse.I never eat breakfast because it makes me feel worse. Your stomach isn't the strongest in the morning usually.


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

I try to wake early to give my tummy time to relax. I drink one and a half glasses of orange juice for breakfast, and I never eat anything unless I have no school that day. I have never really been big on breakffast, as I am seldom hungry in the morning. May I also ask a question: What is the best time to eat dinner?


----------



## Anonymous1 (May 10, 2004)

OOooh, yea i never eat breakfast eitherrobbie id say like 6, before 7


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Yeah, 6 or 7 sounds good. I wouldn't eat anything heavy past 8:30 or so.


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

I usually don't eat anything before 10AM, simply because I feel the same way. Anything in the morning other than maybe a sip of cranberry juice or something will hurt me a lot. Not a muffin, not a thing, just murders me. God, I love it when people pull that "Its the most important meal of the day" B.S. with me,lol. raven


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I can't have orange juice otherwise I sick for the entire day. I have to eat breakfast otherwise I'll get sick, but if I eat too soon after getting up, or to late in the day then I'll be sick also, so for me I have to be really careful. But its nice to know I'm not the only one who can't tollerate orange juice.


----------



## Turnip14 (May 27, 2004)

Peppermint tea is great for what you are describing I would say just have one cup when you feel ill or you have a stomach ache, but DO NOT drink to much if you drink to much It can cause bloating, but ironically if you have gas it can cure it also. It is one of the most helpful things I have ever had when It comes to IBS, Ihave had IBS for two years now, almost 3 I really hope this helps, believe it or not I understand what you are feeling!


----------

